# home AMH test



## melloumaw

hi ladies
just wondering if anyone has used these http://www.duofertility.com/how-to-buy/clinical-fertility-tests
i had my AMH tested after many years on the pill only to get a result of under 1.5 gutted isn't the word as we'd hoped to egg share
i am planning on retesting as my other results don't give the impression of POF
im trying to keep costs down and days off work too so thought id give the home AMH a go but was hoping to hear from others who had maybe used the service
thanks in advance
mel x

/links


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi melloumaw I have never seen them so I will also be keen to hear of any opinions, also as my doctors send you to a local NHS clinc to take bloods the nurse does not do them, how easy is it to get your nurse to do it?


----------



## melloumaw

at my doctors the blood nurse is brilliant so i know she will do the bloods for me
mel x


----------



## kiteflyer

Your lucky then I'm sure the nurse would do it but its just not normal in my PCT  
Love the pic of your cat I use to have a black one just like it


----------



## melloumaw

thank you,yours is a cutey too


----------



## melloumaw

just had an email reply from dou fertility
i asked where the sample is tested the said they use the doctors laboratory which im pleased about, in total from sending the blood sample off i should have results in a week the blood test is only a 2-3 day turnaround then 2 days for duo to receive the results they will then phone me with results and send a copy in the post for my own records
thats it i've decided to use duo 
mel x


----------



## kiteflyer

Sounds good if I need them doing I know what to do now  

Hope you get good results


----------



## Monkey07

I know you posted this a while ago but our clinic has just quoted us £103 for the AMH test so am interested in the link you have added... Did it all work out? In terms of arrival, results etc as £45 is much much more reasonable!! Thanks   xx


----------



## melloumaw

easy and fast to use will defo  use again in the future,pack came in the post within 2 days took to doctors had bloods drawn,packed kit up posted had an email within 48 hours to tell me they had  the results.only thing is when you speak on the phone for results they will try to sell you the ovulation monitor kit,i just explained i wanted the results for personal reasons.i also requested an email copy of the results so i can take them to the clinic
mel x


----------

